# DVD bloqué dans Imac G5!!!!



## pdr1962 (27 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'ai introduit un dvd dans le lecteur de mon G5 et cela a tout bloqué.
Le lecteur ne s'esp pas enclenché, il est même bloqué avec un message d'erreur suivant:
"une erreur d'initialisation s'est produite
Impossible de trouver un lecteur dvd valide (-70012)"

La touche "eject" ne marche plus non plus.

J'ai redémarré en maintenant la souris enfoncée mais rien n'y fait!!!
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ou un début de solution, comme par exemple au moins ejecter le dvd?

Merci d'avance.


Miniature(s) jointe(s)


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

surtout ne bidouille rien !!! demande conseil la ou tu as achet&#233; ton mac


----------



## pdr1962 (28 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> surtout ne bidouille rien !!! demande conseil la ou tu as acheté ton mac



Eh bien écoute je me suis lancé dans l'opération du mac à couer ouvert.
démontage du lecteur , enlèvement du dvd et remontage.
Tout marche nickel à nouveau (il faut dire que j'ai eu de la chance d'avoir les bons tournevis et notamment ceux en étoile!!!)

Plus de epur que de mal.

Merci quand même pour le conseil mais j'ai été téméraire et pour une fois cela m'a sourit.

Excellente nuit.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

ouf !  content pour toi


----------



## MamaCass (29 Novembre 2006)

J'esp&#232;re que ton imac n'&#233;tait plus sous garantie


----------



## pdr1962 (29 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'espère que ton imac n'était plus sous garantie



Non non t'inquiète 2 ans et puis vais le passer à ma fille pour noêl car papa noel va apporter le 20 pouces core 2 duo!!!!


----------



## wiggs (13 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite astuce lorsque le dvd ou le cd se bloque dans le lecteur du Mac.
Il s'emblerait que se soit une petite spécialité des mac d'ailleurs...

Redémarrer l'ordinateur. Lorsque celui ci redémarre, cliquer sur la souris tout au long du processus, sans jamais relacher.

Le dvd ou cd devrait ressortir tout seul.

Voilà.


----------



## flotow (14 Janvier 2007)

Sauf s'il est bloqué physiquement  (comme pour les mini-CD :rateau


----------



## JefMo (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Nouveau venu sur Mac G. à la recherche d'une ultime astuce avant autopsie  
Exactement même topo que pdr 1962 : 
Introduction DVD / icône ne "monte" pas / lecteur DVD inopérant / aucune des "astuces" habituelles ne fonctionne (redémarrage souris-filaire!- maintenue, "eject cd" via open firmware,  j'ai même tenté l'éjection Mac "sur le côté" (tentative d'éjection du mécanisme audible) pour aider: ÉCHEC !
Il semble que le probléme soit de l'ordre de la constipation  "physique" (DVD épais ? )
Je me prépare donc -moralement- à une intervention chirurgicale 
Quelqu'un a évoqué des photos sur le net  (guide de démontage / remontage ?) Pourrait-il me donner l'adresse? 
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## JefMo (12 Janvier 2008)

Bon ben je me réponds à moi-même sur cette discussion qui semble en pleine "aire glaciaire"  ! À croire que depuis 1 an les CD / DVD ne se coïncent plus dans les mange-disque (qui n'ont jamais si bien mérité leur nom!
Après intervention chirurgicale, donc (ouverture de la bête, dépose / démontage du lecteur, extraction du DVD), le pb a persisté (le simple CD introduit après remontage et fermeture est resté coïncé derechef!) et j'ai dû passer par la case SAV chez le représentant local de la pomme; très sympa il a bien voulu me faire un diagnostic "à chaud" ( = sur le champ) et après diverses manip' (test du lecteur sur un autre G5, montage d'un autre lecteur sur mon G5), il a conclu à un pb de carte-mère (que je venais de changer dans le cadre d'un programme d'extension de garantie Apple !!!).
J'attends la nouvelle carte mère 

Voilà, c'était pour le cas où un égaré en mal de solution ne vienne à s'égarer dans le même désert 

P.S. : Je confirme après démontage et examen minutieux: inutile de farfouiller à l'aveugle () dans la fente du mange-disque à la recherche d'un mécanisme d'éjection manuelle (comme je crois bien l'avoir lu dans certaines dicussions): IL N'Y EN N'A PAS !


----------



## flotow (13 Janvier 2008)

yep, l'ejection manuelle a disparu, mais il y a une ejection mecanique, pour ca, il faut que le lecteur soit sous tension, y'a un pt'it point a appuyer, et ca relance le mecanisme (c'est pas pour ca que ca va sortir)
si tu es sous garantie, tant mieux pour toi


----------

